# Christmas Time in Germany



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Christmasmarket Dresden*








©Dresdner Striezelmarkt

*Christmasmarket Erfurt*








©Mrs. Corr

*Christmasmarket Hamburg*








©diptanandana

*Christmasmarket Munich*








©Seni

*Christmasmarket Cologne*








©Ramses 2

*Christmasmarket Frankfurt*







©http://www.flickr.com/photos/dtietze1/5274464880/[/IMG]

*Christmasmarket Leipzig*










*Christmas in Berlin*









©Frankiniho









©Frankinho









©Frankiniho









©mildewvn









©Schrottie









©jurjen_nl









©Fotoeins









©mildewvn









©mildewvn









©Frankinho









©Frankinho









©Frankinho

*Christmaslights in Berlin*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEfSiKspCqI&feature=related


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice Christmas photos..greetings from manila...

For the very first time christkindlmarket will be held in Manila Philippines from dec 3 to 9 at the SM Mall of Asia olympic sized ice skating rink. Can't wait to experience it for some of us who cant afford travelling to europe..


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Goslar*









©grahamhills









©Frank Wä.









©Frank Wä.









©Frank Wä.









©Frank Wä.









©Frank Wä.









©Frank Wä.









©Frank Wä.









©Frank Wä.


*Nuremberg - Christkindl Market*









©haryoung









©Kamidv









©jet772de









©vikingrivercruises


*Christmasmarket Dortmund*









©lighthousenews


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely pics..Christmas is indeed in the air.:cheers:


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Christmas Erzgebirge*








©jassy-50


*Bernkastel*








©camwears


*Annaberg*








©ines_in_finnland









©ines_in_finnland


*Regensburg*








©matmaxx


*Konstanz*








©lendog64


*Rothenburg*








©lendog64


*Esslingen*








©1yen


*Hannover*








©hanpixxler


*Celle*


----------



## MiguelKNA (Nov 10, 2007)

Excellent photography Christmas time most beautiful country in the world: Germany: I was over there in August and although the weather in winter is very different, the beauty of the country takes another form


----------



## meeting (Jun 23, 2010)

I love the festive mood, the magic connected, with the German architecture fits perfectly.
I have to ever choose this time, where the best places to go?
days in which this is done?, I want to go?
I'm from Silesia (O/S) and the closest I got to Dresden?


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Backnang*








©cndrs









©Spunki68


*Rothenburg*








©cndrs


*Schwäbisch Hall*








©cndrs









©cndrs


*Schorndorf*








©cndrs


*Bad Friedrichshall*








©matthiashn


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Magically perfect


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

For me Germany is THE Christmas-country! Timberframe houses, snow and christmas market, Glühwein and gingerbread, can't get any more "chrismassy" than that.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*nice pictures :yes:

Landshut

_MG_5456 von joelheaton auf Flickr

Esslingen*

Esslingen, Germany - Town hall & Market von NanaBread auf Flickr

*Jena*

Jenaer Weihnachtsmarkt von Christian Jena auf Flickr

*Passau*

:: christkindlmarkt :: von VisionIkonic auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bremen*








©alvarogalve


*Chemnitz*








©H.Geisler


*Stuttgart*








©Weihnachtsmaerkte.org


*Mosbach*








©Weihnachtsmaerkte.org


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Rothenburg*









© rhondapalooza









©Resident on Earth









©W. Pfitzinger









©abassr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Triberg*









©roba66









©roba66









©roba66




















*Lübeck*









©Arwyn J.M.


----------



## G Hansel (Mar 12, 2011)

Oooooh Germany. So beautiful & magic. Perfect country for Christmas.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Cawl - Schwarzwald*


















©Cawl.de









©EVENT-Bildagentur









©EVENT-Bildagentur









©EVENT-Bildagentur









©EVENT-Bildagentur


*Gernsbach*









©-Rasputin-









©-Rasputin-


*Munich*









©bayernphoto









©bayernphoto









©bayernphoto









©siegertmarc


*Hamburg*









©Dennis Siebert









©Dennis Siebert









©Dennis Siebert









©heiko.J









©paul_appleyard









©chrisshots









©paris_mind


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*FRANKFURT*









©Frederic Huber 









©King of Foxes









©Valentinian









©hen-magonza









©hen-magonza









©frawolf77









©frawolf77









©frawolf77









©Frankfurt-Torusimus.de


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*DRESDEN*









©mindpainter









©mindpainter









©ddaugenblick









©stadt_land


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*ALBSTADT*









©Robin Holler









©Robin Holler


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*FREISING*









©travel_photographyr









©fabi0001


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hamburg*









copyright by Andreas Meyer









copyright by Arndt_100









copyright by Henry Lee









copyright by Eva Fort









copyright by Yannic Lober









copyright by Thomas Krull









copyright by margaret.metzler









copyright by margaret.metzler









copyright by Hendrik Plank









copyright by christoph_bellin









copyright by christoph_bellin









copyright by Jenny Starlight









copyright by Pana53









copyright by Pana53









copyright by miatahh









copyright by Frank









copyright by Sebastian Müller









copyright by Paul Appleyard









copyright by Chiller36









copyright by Frank









copyright by Frank









copyright by Stefan Bauckmeier









copyright by Heiko.J


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Geil, thank you! kay:


_Btw, it's easier to share flickr images this way: http://st.deenw.com/2011/02/flickr.jpg_


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Munich*


München im Winter von photo 21 auf Flickr


The Old Town Hall (Alte Rathaus) von Matilda Diamant auf Flickr


Münchner Christbaum von Christian Schiller auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt in der Residenz von Haico76 auf Flickr


Christkindlmarkt MŸnchen von bayernphoto auf Flickr


AJL Dec 2012-2 von TheRealAntman auf Flickr


Münchner Christkindlmarkt I von MrOmega auf Flickr


Winter in München von photo 21 auf Flickr


Marienplatz München HDR von michi F. auf Flickr


Frauenkirche München HDR von michi F. auf Flickr


Unbenannt von erma.sanyang auf Flickr


(4 of 8) Christmas Markets, part 2 : Munich Marienplatz von fotoeins auf Flickr


Unbenannt von erma.sanyang auf Flickr


Weihnachtsbaum Marienplatz von b-j-oe-r-n auf Flickr


Unbenannt von erma.sanyang auf Flickr


Let It Snow von Matilda Diamant auf Flickr


White Dream von Matilda Diamant auf Flickr


WEIHNACHTSMARKT von rieggi auf Flickr


Christkindlmarkt Muenchen von bayernphoto auf Flickr


Munich Christkindltram von Woodpeckar auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Kassel*


Weihnachtsmarkt Kassel von !Koss auf Flickr


*Lübeck*


Winter 2010 in Lübeck + Weihnachtsmarkt von Baltic Light Photography auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt at the Rathaus von SteFou! auf Flickr


Winter Wonderland von *Loona* auf Flickr


*Nuremberg*


120210 - Nurnberg - Christmas lights in the city von Nathan A auf Flickr


*Nördlingen*









©Torusiten Information Nördlingen









©Torusiten Information Nördlingen


*Coburg*









© Rainer Brabec


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Goslar*


Goslarer Weihnachtsmarkt von markunti auf Flickr


Kleine Kneipe und Mühle von reinerschmidt auf Flickr


Goslarer Weihnachtsmarkt von markunti auf Flickr


Goslarer Weihnachtsmarkt von markunti auf Flickr


img_6525 von m.prinke auf Flickr


Goslar Christmas Market von grahamhills auf Flickr


Goslarer Weihnachtsmarkt von markunti auf Flickr


Goslarer Weihnachtsmarkt von markunti auf Flickr


*Osnabrück*


Weihnachtliches Osnabrück (7 von 20).jpg von Ballonette auf Flickr


Weihnachtliches Osnabrück (8 von 20).jpg von Ballonette auf Flickr


Weihnachtliches Osnabrück (10 von 20).jpg von Ballonette auf Flickr


Weihnachtliches Osnabrück (3 von 20).jpg von Ballonette auf Flickr


Weihnachtliches Osnabrück (17 von 20).jpg von Ballonette auf Flickr


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg, it's so beautiful. #ChildhoodAgain


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

oh I love those markets :drool: I was in Heidelberg and went to the WM there, dream thing. But always with a mug of warm Glühwein


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Cologne*


Weihnachtsmarkt am Kölner Dom von kölnerweihnachtsmarkt auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Eröffnung in Köln von kölnerweihnachtsmarkt auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Eröffnung in Köln von kölnerweihnachtsmarkt auf Flickr


2011 Cologne -13 von rachel_titiriga auf Flickr


Köln, Germany von grisha7 auf Flickr


Christmas in Cologne von Erik_91NL auf Flickr


Spielzeuggasse von SkylineGTR auf Flickr


Köln / Cologne (Germany): today the snow came back... von wwwuppertal auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt in Köln von gcuerten auf Flickr


Weihnachtsbaum vor dem Kölner Dom/christmastree in front of the cathedral of cologne von [email protected]!V!TY - busy - auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Plauen*


Weihnachtsmarkt Plauen von anyarc auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Plauen von anyarc auf Flickr


*Chemnitz*


Weihnachtsmarkt Chemnitz 2010 von gravitat-OFF auf Flickr


DSC08890 von patrickschulze auf Flickr


Chemnitz city Weihnacht_006 von gravitat-OFF auf Flickr


Chemnitzer Weihnachtsmarkt 2010 von daveshine auf Flickr


Chemnitzer Weihnachtsmarkt 2010 von daveshine auf Flickr


*Zwickau*


Weihnachtsmarkt Zwickau 2012 von Daniel Klitzsch auf Flickr


PC030361 von Matt Lancashire auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wonderful! But I think it'd be more favourable if you'd limit yourself to 3 pics per post or smth like that, Twister.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Stralsund, Western Pomerania (at the Baltic Sea)*


0239_Weihnachtsmarkt_120x50cm von boneless79 auf Flickr

At the City Hall / Old Market

IMG_9405 Stralsund im Schnee von boneless79 auf Flickr


Stralsund Weihnachtsmarkt von Benjamin Matlock auf Flickr

Really cozy stuff.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Stralsund


DSCF2052 von roland5406 auf Flickr


IMG_9369 Stralsunder Weihnachtsmarkt von boneless79 auf Flickr

OMG let's be kids again!

Stralsund Weihnachtsmarkt von Benjamin Matlock auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Stralsund


Christmas Market in Stralsund von draculina_ak auf Flickr

Inside the Gothic City Hall (passageway open to everyone):

Fireballs von ruzzifuzz auf Flickr


More nice Stralsund christmas pics:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stahnke/6531907881/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/igelchen/4312218250/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/berolino/2131315692/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stahnke/8290161281/


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Monschau*








Copyright by Monschau Touristik Gmbh


Monschau 2009 - 009 Weihnachtsmarkt von DerKoffer auf Flickr


Monschau 2009 - 007 Weihnachtsmarkt von DerKoffer auf Flickr


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Lovely! <3

Hamburg:









http://www.desktopwallpaperhd.net/wallpaper-stores-thread-gallery-version-72929.html

Lübeck:









http://www.*****************/pc/pc/display/19386927









http://www.*****************/pc/pc/display/29784214


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Erzgebirge*


Winter ist da von gravitat-OFF auf Flickr


Schönheide (Erzgebirge) im Advent 2009 von thomnight auf Flickr


DSC_0601 von pokergirl78 auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

AnnabergBuchholz_ 26.11.2010 15-58-15 von KatiaArend auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Wernigerode 2008-20 von grafzahlmd auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Wernigerode*








copyright by Drechsler








copyright by Stadt Wernigerode 









copyright by Stadt Wernigerode


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Colmar*


Weihnachtsmarkt Colmar von Schneebeli auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Colmar von Schneebeli auf Flickr


Colmar von paperina auf Flickr


Colmar von paperina auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Colmar*


Colmar by Night von luthi auf Flickr


Colmar (Alsace, France) von armxesde (on holidays! back on 20/12) auf Flickr


Colmar: Christmas time (Alsace, France) von armxesde (on holidays! back on 20/12) auf Flickr


Colmar von paperina auf Flickr


Region Alsace (Elsaß) von enbodenumer auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bremen*


20131201-Weihnachtsmarkt Bremen-0011 von Photoauge. auf Flickr


AT-20111130-0304 von AndTrEos auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Bremen von Anyone71 auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Berlin*

*The World's Longest Christmas Lighting
*


Weihnachtlicher Kurfürstendamm | Kurfürstendamm at Christmas time (3) von visitBerlin auf Flickr









Copyright by Roland


Weihnachten am Ku'damm von dr. zaro auf Flickr


Weihnachten 2010 - Berlin von PM Cheung auf Flickr


Tauentzien vom Wittenbergplatz aus von das_sabrinchen auf Flickr


Xmas 2007 von rmayda auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Berlin*


Weihnachtlicher Kurfürstendamm | Kurfürstendamm at Christmas time (1) von visitBerlin auf Flickr


Weihnachtsdeko am Kudamm von Schrottie auf Flickr


Lichterregen von Schrottie auf Flickr


Unter den Linden von PM Cheung auf Flickr


Unter den Linden von PM Cheung auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Berlin*


Nußknacker von Schrottie auf Flickr


Weihnachtlicher Kurfürstendamm | Kurfürstendamm at Christmas time (2) von visitBerlin auf Flickr


Berlin on Christmas Eve, Christmas in July (14) von fotoeins auf Flickr


Weihnachten am Ku'damm von dr. zaro auf Flickr


Weihnachten in Berlin von andtor auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Berlin*


Advent in Berlin von das handy auf Flickr


Christmas in Berlin von Striatum auf Flickr


Xmas Lights von Gertrud K. auf Flickr


Coca Cola Weihnachtsumzug 2010 #4 von sebfoto auf Flickr


Coca Cola Weihnachtsumzug 2010 #2 von sebfoto auf Flickr


IMG_4837 von SpreePiX - Berlin auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Berlin*


IMG_5266 von SpreePiX - Berlin auf Flickr


Berlin, Unter den Linden von petnobis auf Flickr









copyright by Only in RAW


BERLIN von super_chiarina auf Flickr


Christmas market Berlin von paulya2705 auf Flickr


Christmas lights in berlin von ashkey auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Berlin*


DSC_1064 von mildewvn auf Flickr


DSC_1102 von mildewvn auf Flickr


DSC_0907 von mildewvn auf Flickr


Weihnachtszauber auf dem Gendarmenmarkt von diptanandana auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt am Richardplatz | Christmas Market on Richardplatz von visitBerlin auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Berlin*


Unter den Linden | Unter den Linden Boulevard (2) von visitBerlin auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt am Breitscheidplatz | Christmas Market on Breitscheidplatz (1) von visitBerlin auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt am Gendarmenmarkt | Christmas Market on Gendarmenmarkt (3) von visitBerlin auf Flickr


Reichstag von visitBerlin auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovely Börlin pics! 


Almost (and formerly) Bavarian  - Salzburg before Christmas.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Kassel*


Königsstraße Kassel Weihnachtsmarkt von UrbanManager auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Kassel von !Koss auf Flickr


2005.dec.11 - Kassel Königsplatz von A-C-K auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Annaberg*


Annaberger Weihnachtsmarkt 2010 von weihnachtsmarktblog auf Flickr


111129 Weihnachtsmarkt von Bernd März auf Flickr


Annaberger Weihnachtsmarkt 2010 von weihnachtsmarktblog auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Annaberg-Buchholz 2009 - Impressionen von daveshine auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Annaberg-Buchholz 2009 - Impressionen von daveshine auf Flickr


Pyramidenanschieben in Annaberg und Frohnau von erzgebirgsblog auf Flickr


Pyramidenanschieben in Annaberg und Frohnau von erzgebirgsblog auf Flickr


Annaberg-Buchholz von vandragon auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bad Wimpfen*


Bad Wimpfen Christmas market 1/5 von sualk61 auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt Bad Wimpfen von RadSüden-Radfahren in Deutschland auf Flickr


Bad Wimpfen Christmas market 3/5 von sualk61 auf Flickr


Altdeutscher Weihnachtsmarkt in Bad Wimpfen von sualk61 auf Flickr


Night silhouette of Bad Wimpfen von sualk61 auf Flickr


Der "blauer Turm" im Advent von sualk61 auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Oberharmersbach*









© Robert Schwendemann 


*Gangenbach*


Weihnachtsmarkt von flickr-uli auf Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt von flickr-uli auf Flickr


Gengenbach Weihnachtsmarkt von RSW 1026 auf Flickr


Gengenbach Weihnachtsmarkt von RSW 1026 auf Flickr









©tourismus-bw.de


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

meeting said:


> *I love the festive mood, the magic connected, with the German architecture fits perfectly.*
> I have to ever choose this time, where the best places to go?
> days in which this is done?, I want to go?
> I'm from Silesia (O/S) and the closest I got to Dresden?


Couldn't agree more. That and the snow as well. It's perfect.


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Biberach*









©Greg Banik 









©Greg Banik 









©Greg Banik


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Aalen*









©Michael Schuhmacher









©Alexander Wahl


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Ulm*


Weihnachten in Ulm von miraoede auf Flickr


Weihnachten in Ulm von miraoede auf Flickr


DSC09489 von mgrenner57 auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Gernsbach*


PICT3813 von skamenz auf Flickr


PICT3815 von skamenz auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Calw*


Winter in Calw 12-2010-18 von EVENT-Bildagentur auf Flickr


Winter in Calw 12-2010-14 von EVENT-Bildagentur auf Flickr


Winter in Calw 12-2010-3 von EVENT-Bildagentur auf Flickr


Winter in Calw 12-2010-19 von EVENT-Bildagentur auf Flickr


319-016 Kopie von EVENT-Bildagentur auf Flickr


319-015 Kopie von EVENT-Bildagentur auf Flickr


319-023 Kopie von EVENT-Bildagentur auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Frankfurt*


[email protected] von happa_47 auf Flickr









copyright by Ulrich Lüdicke


Weihnachtsmarkt 2012, Frankfurt am Main von borisss1982 auf Flickr


The Magic of Frankfurt at Night von Valentinian auf Flickr


Christmas Market, Frankfurt 2007 von 'Longreach' by Jonathan McDonnell auf Flickr









copyright by Brigitte Wagner









copyright by Brigitte Wagner









copyright by Brigitte Wagner


IMG_4206 von utothefuk auf Flickr


Christmas Market, Frankfurt 2007 von 'Longreach' by Jonathan McDonnell auf Flickr


Frankfurt 21.12.2010 von florevchen auf Flickr









copyright by Ghost Hunter Frankfurt


Frankfurt am main mit Weihnachtsmarkt von MRC Imagery auf Flickr


Snowy sunrise & Frankfurt skyline von florian_grupp auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

* Gengenbach*​







© Copyright von Tourismus Baden-Württemberg








© Copyright von Tourismus Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber​*
Rothenburg ob der Tauber by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr

Die Käthe... by Tilo Friedmann, on Flickr

Untitled by Tilo Friedmann, on Flickr

Galgentor by Tilo Friedmann, on Flickr

Weihnachtsdorf by ANNE LOTTE, on Flickr

Rathaus zu Rothenburg by Tilo Friedmann, on Flickr

Röderschütt by Tilo Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Amberg​*
From the other side... by Weit-Winkliger, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Heidelberg​*
Weihnachtsmarkt-HD-2009-34 by HDValentin, on Flickr


Weihnachtsmarkt-HD-2009-7 by HDValentin, on Flickr

Christmas carol by g_trevize, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Dresden​*

Merry Christmas by yardpix, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Regensburg​*

120410 - Regensburg - Altes Rathaus and Christmas Lights by Nathan A, on Flickr


120410 - Regensburg - winter scene by Nathan A, on Flickr


120410 - Regensburg - Neupfarrplatz Christmas Market by Nathan A, on Flickr


Regensburg by Infinite Ache, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Annaberg​*
Der Weihnachtsmarkt von Annaberg im Erzgebirge ... by ReneGoldschadt, on Flickr

Pyramidenanschieben in Annaberg und Frohnau by erzgebirgsblog, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Stuttgart​*
Stuttgarter Weihnachtsmarkt 2014 by Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart, on Flickr

Stuttgart in Weihnachtsstimmung by Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart, on Flickr

Stuttgarter Weihnachtsmarkt 2014 by Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Trier​*
Weihnachtsmarkt in ???? - Trier by [email protected], on Flickr

Weihnachtsmarkt by [email protected], on Flickr

Weihnachtliche Stimmung by [email protected], on Flickr

Weihnachtsbuden in Trier by [email protected], on Flickr

Hauptmarkt in Trier by [email protected], on Flickr

Weihnachtsmarkt in Trier by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Weimar​*
IMG_9490 Weimar by winninator, on Flickr

Marktplatz by elmada, on Flickr









copyright by M.Schuck


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Meißen​*

Meißen Weihnachtsmarkt by Daniel Bahrmann, on Flickr


IMG_9530 Meissen Rathaus by winninator, on Flickr


IMG_9542 Meissen by winninator, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Erfurt​*
Erfurter Weihnachtsmarkt im Nebel by xommandcity, auf Flickr

Erfurter Weihnachtsmarkt by Soerimaki, auf Flickr


*Stuttgart​*
Leuchtende Stände auf dem Marktplatz by Landeshauptstadt Stuttgart, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Idstein*​
Idstein / Taunus by eLKayPics / Lutz Koch, auf Flickr

Idstein / König Adolf Platz by eLKayPics / Lutz Koch, auf Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bernkastel​*
Bernkastel-Kues - Weihnachtsmarkt by Andreas Bluetner, auf Flickr









Web.de


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bad Mergentheim​*
Weihnachtsmarkt Bad Mergentheim by bad-mergentheim.de, auf Flickr

Weihnachtsmarkt Bad Mergentheim by bad-mergentheim.de, auf Flickr​


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Magedeburg​*
Weihnachtsmarkt by Prinz Wilbert, auf Flickr​
*Bonn​*
Nadal a Bonn / Christmas Market in Bonn by SBA73, auf Flickr​


----------



## jasonsw (Sep 21, 2021)

So, does anyone gives gifts to clients? I used to have a big commercial client that got a huge basket of chocolate and stuff, but now I'm thinking a nice gift of some sort to my residential clients would be a good idea. Lee Valley sent me their gift catalog which has some cool stuff in it. I could brand something, but that seems a little dadshop tacky.

I'm thinking around the $15-20 dollar range for the couple dozen clients I did work for this year.

Or should I just send out cards?


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

The x-mas tree is a German innovation.


----------



## jasonsw (Sep 21, 2021)

Esteli-Esteli said:


> The x-mas tree is a German innovation dadshop.


then where I can get it?


----------

